# Here she is. (rough pics)



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

The pictures are a little rough due to Raleigh has not had the best weather for what seems since we purchased the X5. I'm hoping soon we will have some better weather, before my next business trip (leave this coming Sunday).

It is a 2012 BMW X5 35d ~~ Black Sapphire Metallic ~~ Nevada Cinnamon Brown ~ Multi-contour seats ~ Dark Bamboo wood trim ~~ Sport Activity w/ 20" 214 RF ~~ Premium ~ BMW apps


----------



## ductman (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks great, welcome.


----------



## civicrtype1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very good looking X5


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. When the weather permits. I will take better pics. Want to do a modern urban landscape theme with both cars.


----------



## bkhk (Apr 29, 2012)

Love the cinnamon upholstery, good choice.


----------



## pointandgo (Apr 9, 2010)

BMWfanatic87 said:


> The pictures are a little rough due to Raleigh has not had the best weather for what seems since we purchased the X5. I'm hoping soon we will have some better weather, before my next business trip (leave this coming Sunday).
> 
> It is a 2012 BMW X5 35d ~~ Black Sapphire Metallic ~~ Nevada Cinnamon Brown ~ Multi-contour seats ~ Dark Bamboo wood trim ~~ Sport Activity w/ 20" 214 RF ~~ Premium ~ BMW apps


So that's where our seat back cargo nets went! (3-series car owner's) Drats!


----------



## abbott (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovely combo! The 35d is so much fun to drive, especially with the 22mpg avg on 425lbs of torque! I find the sweet spot mpg for my 2011 is 60-70mph or 1800-2000 rpms.


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

abbott said:


> Lovely combo! The 35d is so much fun to drive, especially with the 22mpg avg on 425lbs of torque! I find the sweet spot mpg for my 2011 is 60-70mph or 1800-2000 rpms.


Right now (only 1300 miles) we are averaging about 27-30 MPG. We have mostly highways here for our travels.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bienvenue amigo


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw those wheels on a "d" near my office, I really like those.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

looks nice. Curious if its 6AT or 8AT


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> looks nice. Curious if its 6AT or 8AT


6 speed AT


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

So close to SC - did you do PCD?


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

EYE4SPEED said:


> So close to SC - did you do PCD?


No we bought off the lot at performance BMW in chapel hill.


----------



## Ronx5 (Jan 3, 2013)

I got my 2013 i35 2 months ago, same colors exactly very nice !


----------



## BMWfanatic87 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ronx5 said:


> I got my 2013 i35 2 months ago, same colors exactly very nice !


Very nice. We looked at the 35i, but the Eco credit, holiday credit, plus loyalty credit made the 35d a lot more appealing.


----------

